# Strange: Can't Log Out



## alwysonvac (Sep 22, 2012)

LOL, I'm permanently Logged In. 
I tried logging out multiple times yesterday and today. I even tried rebooting my machine.


----------



## alwysonvac (Sep 22, 2012)

Thank you whoever fixed my problem. I'm good now


----------



## Makai Guy (Sep 22, 2012)

I don't think any changes were made at THIS end ...


----------

